# Buzzing rear wireless speakers-Samsung surround sound



## ali y (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,
I have owned a Samsung surround sound system with wireless rear speakers (model HT Z520) for a couple of years. There is a problem that I have tried to ignore but have come to a point where I am considering getting rid of the unit altogether.
I have a large den where the wireless speakers were a huge part of buying the system (too hard to run wired cables). The unit is linked to a Samsung TV through the "Aux 2' port not "Anynet". When the system is turned on and the volume goes up above 6 or 7, there is a buzzing that comes out of the rear amp (the two wireless speakers are linke to this rear amp). I have tried to adjust the surround sound features without success. A couple of calls to Samsung have not helped (they said it was the fan, but I don't believe it is as the buzzing stops and starts at a certain volume level).
Does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions to try. I'm sure there may be some simple reset or configuration that I have missed. My disclaimer; I am pretty tech naive. many thanks,
Ali Y


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you tried placing the amp for the surround speakers in different locations?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The buzzing comes from the amp... not the speakers, right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given they are wireless, have you tried temporarily running an extension cord to the speakers from the same plugin that the rest of your theater equipment is plugged into?
Buzzes can be caused by interference from things like florescent lights, fridges, freezers and even small appliances on that circuit.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Amplifiers are notorious for picking up electrical hums from grounding loop problems in your home. The easiest way to test this is to get a "cheater" plug, that is a connector that converts a 3 prong connector into a 2 prong that you get at any hardware store and trying that. If the problem goes away, you have a ground loop problem. Fixing the issue long term is a lot harder. Ground loop issues are often endemic to the house itself and how it is grounded. Normally it's not a problem with most appliances but it gets picked up by sensitive audio equipment all the time. Subwoofers with built in amps often have this problem. If you Google search the issue, you'll see a lot written on the subject.


----------

